# Flat ground 360s



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

I do my flat cab 3s off the nose. I also skate alot. Basically feels like a fakie full cab. Look it up on YouTube.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm not talking about a cab. More something like this video, but goofy and more pop - 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jhzzK9qCF4


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

If it was switch it would be a cab 3.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Bertieman said:


> For my flat ground 360s I'm riding into them switch (goofy in this instance). On my heel edge. I initiate them when I'm well into a heel edge turn.
> 
> In a freestyle lesson it looked like the instructor was popping off the front nose of his board to really get in the air to do the 360 (he was riding into it goofy as well). I can only do a flat ground 360 when I pop off both of my feet at the same time from the heel edge. How do I get that extra pop? Is it customary to pop off either the nose or tail to do these in the flats or both feet?
> 
> Sometimes the last rotation of the 360 ends in a skid and sometimes I nail it, but I know that will come with practice.


Advanced riders will sometimes ollie or nollie into their flatground 360s for more air. To do this you basically just substitute the pop off both legs with an ollie or nollie motion instead, while still keeping pretty much the rest of your spin initiation/execution the same.

That said, if you don't have normal flatground 360s with normal pop off both feet mastered then I wouldn't think of trying to add ollies/nollies to it right now. Think of this as 1 step above a normal flatground 360.

It's also not something you *have* to do since with good timing and coordination you can 360 on flatground no problems with just standard pop off both feet. It's just a fun way to advance and add a little something to a flatground 360 once you've mastered them with normal pop.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

^ Thanks for the advice! I found it easier to learn it without incorporating the pop, which also built some confidence. 

thanks again for the reply


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Checking in with this post. 

I can finally nail flat ground 360s regular and switch with popping off the back (ollie). I can successfully land regular and switch 360s off small side jumps, but I completely failed when I tried off a medium sized park jump. 

Are you supposed to come off the jump on your heel edge or with just more pressure on your heel edge? (talking about frontside 360s). Also, are you supposed to start turning before you leave the jump? I see people doing 360s many different ways, I'm just curious which way is the easiest.

Thanks


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Check the snowboard addiction vid on this. You want to initiate a setup carve, but leave the lip completely straight on your heel edge


----------

